# Change The Time Trialling Records Rules - Because of the 7 km+ / 8 minute+ Advantage!



## Anthony.R.Brown (8 Mar 2021)

This Thread is about how Modern Cycling Technology has increased the TT Record Speeds,and reduced the Times.

OK there have always been slight improvements over the years but nothing like lately,regarding Aerodynamic Carbon Frames,Tri Bars,Carbon Disk Wheels,Aerodynamic Helmets,are the most noticeable Advantages.

And if we look at how the Rules have been changed for The World Hour Cycling Record at the Wiki link below then I am suggesting something similar for The Normal Road TT Records.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hour_record

I am sure that anyone reading the Title of this Thread is curious to know what the 7 km+ / 8 Minute+ Advantage! is 

So I will explain and just to say that the Formula numbers I am using are only an example it would have to be worked out more exact! so please don't quote me by saying that or this is wrong,it's mainly about the idea.

For the example I would like to use the The World Hour Cycling Records to show how the Modern Technology 7 km+ / 8 minute+ Advantage! works.

Eddy Merckx set a new hour record at 49.431 km using a Normal Track bike,and so did Chris Boardman using a Normal Track bike with a distance of 49.441 km

So what we now need is a time for the same Hour Record using a Track bike with all the Modern Technology,and luckily we have that with Chris Boardman which is ideal 

And with a distance of 56.375 km this is where the 7 km+ Advantage comes in,then what we need for the New Time Trialling Records Rules is this converted to Minutes Advantage and that's where the 8 Minute+ Advantage comes in,by using the Formula below.

Because the Hour Record was done in exactly 1 Hour if we divide 60 Minutes by the 7 km Advantage we get = 8.57142 Minutes 

So my proposal is to use this Formula to adjust all of the Time Trail Records for everyone that has used the Modern Technology,Aerodynamic Carbon Frames,Tri Bars,Carbon Disk Wheels,Tri Disk Front Wheels,Aerodynamic Helmet.

And for the 8.57142 Minutes it can be broke down into where the Advantage is shown below... again as an example like...

Aerodynamic Carbon Frames = 3 Minutes

Tri Bars = 1.9

Carbon Disk Wheels = 1.4

Tri Disk Front Wheels 1.2

Aerodynamic Helmet = 1



The {MTAF} Formula 28/02/2021 ...

Modern Technology,Aerodynamic Carbon Frames,Tri Bars,Carbon Disk Wheels,Tri Disk Front Wheels,Aerodynamic Helmet.

Below is The Cycling TT Modern Technology Advantage Formula... {MTAF}

A = Based on (Chris Boardman using a {MTAF} Track bike with a distance of 56.375 km)

B = and (Chris Boardman using a Normal Track bike with a distance of 49.441 km)

C = The Advantage difference in Km

D : 1 Hour/60 Minutes

E : The Advantage in Minutes

(A : 56.375 km) - (B : 49.441 km) = (C : 6.934 km)

(D : 60) / (C : 6.934 km) = (E : 8.65301413326)

Then...

(E : 8.65301413326) / (D : 60) = 0.144216902221 (for every Minute a rider,rides using a {MTAF} bike


Example if a rider rides for 60 Minutes then we calculate...

60 x 0.144216902221) = 8.65301413326 Minutes Advantage.


Below is a Classic 25 Mile TT Record

1978 A.R Engers Unity CC 49.24 (There are No Adjustments made to Alfs time because he never used the Modern Technology)

https://www.veloveritas.co.uk/2010/12/01/alf-engers-part-ii-the-record-or-i-can-go-fast-if-its-easy/

Compaired to the current Record holder..

2018 M.Bialoblocki NOPINZ 42.58 (So for this time he used all the Modern Technology and we must do the {MTAF} calculation...

(42.58 x 0.144216902221) = 6.14075569653 Resulting in a True time of (42.58 + 6.14075569653) = 48.7207556965 (48.27)

https://www.veloveritas.co.uk/2018/05/10/marcin-bialoblocki-may18/


Now I believe this is Correct! and makes M.Bialoblocki's time better than A.R Engers shown below...

A.R Engers 49.24 - (48.27) = 0.97



But! 

What time could Alf have done if he used all the (Modern Technology,Aerodynamic Carbon Frames,Tri Bars,Carbon Disk Wheels,Tri Disk Front Wheels,Aerodynamic Helmet)

49.24 x 0.144216902221 = 7.10124026531 Minutes Advantage

49.24 - 7.10124026531 = 42.1387597347 (42.13) for a 25 mile TT

Which compared to the current Record holder below...

2018 M.Bialoblocki NOPINZ 42.58

42.58 - 42.13 = 0.45

Makes King Alf the True 25 mile TT Record holder!

.......................................................................................................


Below is I.S Cammish's 50 TT compaired to M.Bialoblocki

1983 I.S Cammish GS Strada 1:39.51 There are No Adjustments made to Ian's time because he never used the Modern Technology)

2018 M.Bialoblocki NOPINZ 1:30.31 (So for this time he used all the Modern Technology and we must do the {MTAF} calculation...

(1:30.31 (90.31) x 0.144216902221 ) = 13.0242284395 Resulting in a True time of (1:30.31 +13.0242284395 ) = 1: 43.3342284395 (1:43.33)

And again I believe this is Correct! and makes I.S Cammish's time better than M.Bialoblocki shown below...

(1:43.33) - I.S Cammish 1:39.51 = 3.82






Anthony.R.Brown 08/03/2021

Former Chelmer CC


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (19 Mar 2021)

Below is some proof of just how much Modern Technology helps a rider to go faster!

The MODERN UCI STANDARD is what riders are using to break today's official Records.

Taken from the Video Graeme Obree, Athlete or Genius?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ9H0INZ2_s












A.R.B


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (27 Mar 2021)

Aero data shows effects of banning super tuck and forearm time trial positions
Data analyses the aero savings afforded by the soon-to-be-banned position...

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-tuck-and-forearm-time-trial-positions-490657





A.R.B


----------

